
The Accusations Were Lies. But Could We Prove It? - LurkersWillLurk
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/magazine/title-ix-sexual-harassment-accusations.html
======
thaumasiotes
There's a more information-dense article at
[https://reason.com/2020/03/18/title-ix-arizona-state-
univers...](https://reason.com/2020/03/18/title-ix-arizona-state-university-
viren-tecedor/)

------
kangnkodos
I feel very bad that this couple was falsely accused of sexual harassment
under Title IX.

I'm sure almost all claims of sexual harassment under Title IX are valid, but
as this article shows, not all are. I think the number of false accusations
are extremely small, but not zero.

The article also shows the limited options of the people who are accused. In
this case, the accuser made a few critical mistakes which allowed the innocent
to be exonerated. If it weren't for those few pieces of evidence, the
professional careers of both would have been over, with no recourse for
appeal.

This article shows that Title IX, although written with good intentions, is
tilted too far in favor of the accuser. Unfortunately, it does not allow the
accused to defend themselves adequately.

